# Recipies for homemade dog food?



## ma2bella

Does anyone have recipies for homemade dog food? We just lost our 9 year old lab to cancer and we are really scared of losing our Have, Bells. I want to make my own dog food so I can control what goes into her food.

Can anyone tell me what our little babies require, what not to give them and how much? She is 1 1/2 years old, 8.5 lbs and has been fixed. AND I DON'T WANT TO LOSE HER!!!! I would rather chew off my right arm than lose my baby girl!

Thank you


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

I will follow this with interest. I am so sorry you lost your lab. I know you are concerned and this is the right place to ask...so many knowledgable folks to help you!


----------



## Pattie

I'm sorry you lost your lab. I can appreciate how you feel about not losing your Hav. Lots of folks here will be able to help you.


----------



## Leslie

Here is a newsletter that includes recipes and instructions for home cooked diets for dogs:
http://www.b-naturals.com/newsletter/cooked-diet/

I highly recommend you also read the previous articles listed on that page to become familiar with these important related topics which lay the groundwork for understanding Bella's nutritional needs:

- Digestion & Anatomy of the Canine
- Protein in the Diet
- Carbohydrates in the Dog's Diet
- Fats and Fatty Acids 
- Minerals
- Supplements and Uses

The entire B-Natural site is filled with tons of great info. I highly recommend it.

You can also check out U-Stew. I have friends who use it as it is easier to just measure and mix the U-Stew without worrying about grinding egg shells, drops of vitamin oil, supplements, etc...


----------



## Thumper

Hi, I am really so sorry to hear about your loss, I can't even begin to imagine the pain 

I've been homecooking for over 3 years now and it is a learning process, you will most likely have to supplement daily and find what your dog will eat/likes/ doesn't like, etc. , basically, its a process of figuring out what works for her, just like many people try several dog foods until they find one that works.

If you have been feeding kibble, keep in mind that you'll be dealing with runny stools for a few weeks until Bella adjusts her water intake DOWN, they will instinctively begin to drink less water because they are receiving water through their food, that's one reason it is difficult to vascillate between wet and dry foods.

Make this store a favorite* http://www.onlynaturalpet.com/

They have great supplements/vitamins at reasonable prices, right now I have her on this:
http://www.onlynaturalpet.com/products/Only-Natural-Pet-Super-Daily-Vitamins-Enzymes/999064.aspx

Plus probiotics, Integrative spectrum (they make capsules you can sprinkle small amounts) and CoQ10, a few other specific supplements, and you can also buy some veggie mix to mix in with the meat, Dr. Harvey's makes a good one:

http://search.onlynaturalpet.com/se...s|Department=Food&avs|Main+Protein=Vegetarian

Its dehydrated and relatively easy. I usually mix chicken with this veggie/rice cereal/ supplement mix that I make, sometimes I'll feed her beef or venison, lamb or buffalo, but mostly we do chicken

There is also a homecooked group on Yahoo with tons of recipes on homecooking. http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/Dog_Food_Recipes/

If you go to Yahoo groups and search dogs + food, you'll find several more and people who homecook for dogs with cancer and other ailments.

Kara


----------



## davetgabby

Great descision, I don't blame you. I like to recommend Sabine at Better Dog Care. She will do (online) a personalized plan based on your own dogs needs. Very inexpensive. Every dog IS different and you first fill out a detailed questionnaire . Here's her site. http://www.betterdogcare.com/?page=about Best money you'll ever spend.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

davetgabby said:


> Great descision, I don't blame you. I like to recommend Sabine at Better Dog Care. She will do (online) a personalized plan based on your own dogs needs. Very inexpensive. Every dog IS different and you first fill out a detailed questionnaire . Here's her site. http://www.betterdogcare.com/?page=about Best money you'll ever spend.


Dave do you recommend the Basic or Advanced plan from Sabine?


----------



## davetgabby

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> Dave do you recommend the Basic or Advanced plan from Sabine?


Sorry Flynn for the late response. Just got back from holidays. Email her and ask , she will be honest, she bases it on YOUR needs.


----------



## katkoota

I am sorry about your loss.

I've always wanted to switch to preparing the dogs' own food (because I heard about how better it is) but never got into studying the important things to keep in mind yet...
Thanks for bringing up this thread and posting the informative posts. I will read through them carefully soon, hopefully.


----------



## Missy

U-stew is interesting Leslie...


----------



## davetgabby

katkoota said:


> I am sorry about your loss.
> 
> I've always wanted to switch to preparing the dogs' own food (because I heard about how better it is) but never got into studying the important things to keep in mind yet...
> Thanks for bringing up this thread and posting the informative posts. I will read through them carefully soon, hopefully.


Kat, that picture of your two is most adorable. That's what defines happy looking dogs.


----------

